
How to find the first users for my new app? - tfeistmantl
Are there any good sites to publish my new app? I&#x27;d like to have some foreign people because not everybody in my family and friends have an iPhone. The app is called Lome and is currently in private Beta but will be published soon.<p>If somebody wants to test the app just send me an Email address and i will send an Test flight invitation.<p>Facebook Site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;lomeapp<p>I hope somebody can help me because I think It&#x27;s a cool app.
======
pavornyoh
First of all, you should say what this app. is about. What is it about? There
is nothing on your Facebook that says it.

Secondly, why would someone send you an email personally for a test? Why not
launch the beta and have people test it instead of asking them to send you an
email for the invite?

Thirdly, who did you build this app for? Who are your users? I hope you did
your homework before building the app. Just my 2cents..

~~~
tfeistmantl
Thank you for your response. Good points I will publish the app and will
describe it better.

To the point with the target users:

Of course do I know who my target users are but I don't have a clue where i
can find the people which are interested in testing a new released (with bugs
maybe??) app. I thought that maybe some sites where exactly these kind of
people are exist.

~~~
pavornyoh
If you don't have a clue of where to find the people in testing a release, how
do you intend to get people to actually use it permanently?

Question for you. Why did you build this app? You still have said what the app
does / will do..

~~~
tfeistmantl
First of all I've built this app because of fun. I like to build apps for me
but the problem with this app is, it's useless for me alone as user. So I
search for other users who like this app too. And if I don't find anybody than
I've learned at least a few new things in app and server development.

The app is a location based messaging service. You can place a message on a
specific location and other people will see it in their news feed. The
messages are sorted by distance. The nearer peoples are the higher the message
will be in the feed.

~~~
pavornyoh
If you built it for fun and are now deciding you'd like to have people use it,
then you'd have to go back and get the logistics of getting a user base.

Building an app is one thing. Getting people to use it is something else. So
if the goal now is to get people to try it, sit down and map it out. Go out
and talk to people you don't know and get their input. Strangers who are
willing to give you honest feedback.

To answer an earlier question, there is no site dedicated to a particular
space to get users per say. If there are, you have to be very convincing as to
why they should use you and not another app.

So do your research properly if the ultimate goal is to get people to use it.
Otherwise, it has to remain the fun app for just you, your family and friends.

